# Koch Daily Darnassus - Wo?



## Seleno (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wo kann man in Darnassus die Kochdaily annehmen? Ich war schon beim Kochlehrer Alegorn aber der hat keine Quest für mich?!?

Gruss Seleno


----------



## Ilariia (30. Juni 2011)

Man kann nur einmal die Daily machen pro Tag, also entweder in Eisenschmiede oder Darnassus.


----------



## Seleno (30. Juni 2011)

Aso xD Danke, das wusste ich nicht. 

Wollt deswegen jetzt kein neues Thema aufmachen daher post ichs hier, weiss jemand ob es mit 4.2 auch neue Kochrezepte gibt?


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn man der Datenbank von wowhead glauben darf, gab es keine neuen Kochrezepte.


----------

